# The Florida Middle Grounds



## Harbison

:thumbup:
Finally, our fishing season is ready to swing into high gear. Mangrove snapper, red grouper now, then ARS and gags. What a line up! Care to 'join us' on the Grounds?
(Hubbard's Marina, Madeira Beach, Florida.
Fishing Florida Fisherman style)
Had to cut my text to nothing. This forum is way too limited. 
Bob Harbison
Native Florida Recreational Fisherman & Hunter
Member
Florida Outdoor Writers Association


*Team Maryland Katherine Fiedler (L) Bob H. (middle-red)*









*Florida Fisherman returns from a 1/2 day trip:*
*







*

*







*
*Bait for a 39 hour Middle Grounds trip:*









*Florida Fisherman leaves for Middle Grounds. Tony Baker watches:*









*Team Maryland reads on the long trip to the Grounds:*


















*Even Northerners love Tammy burgers:*









*







*
*Breakfast of champions:*









*Best Lasagna in the Universe:*









*Great carrot cake:*









*Katherine loves Tammy grilled cheese early AM sandwiches:*









*Night Fishing:*


















*Eddie Dillon...Team Maryland:*









*Snapper:*



























*What a trigger fish:*









*Banded rudder fish (lunch):*









*Nate, FWC, @ work:*









*Previously tagged grouper. (always report to FWC):*


















*One box full @ sun up:*









*Day fishing:*
*Team Maryland...Eddie Dillon:*


















*Day time mango: (Joe)*


















*Joe shows off a beautiful ARS:*









*Mister Sung Yi:*



























*Mister Jim Downing:*









*Cris (L) and Joe:*









*Mister Steven Muenzel:*









*Joe (L), & Tyson:*









*Joe distributes the catch:*










Check out the video of our trip:
http://s644.photobucket.com/albums/uu162/harbisonphoto/?action=view&current=b5afa60e.mp4


----------



## Billybob+

Wow...I'm kinda bummed.
I've been planning a two day trip to the MG's hoping to get some big fish.
I'm presuming, since this is primarily an ad, that you'd have posted some of your better (bigger) catches.

we can catch fish like any of those with a much shorter run...


----------



## BigSlick

Our problem here is that the red snapper that are found in our area are big enough to eat most of those fish.


----------



## Harbison

Sir, My reports are simply that, reports, not an ad. I work for no one, I am completely retired. I now spend my time fishing & hunting. I love sharing my adventures. All of the photos were from our latest trip, April, 6. We had seven people from Maryland make the trip just to fish on the Florida Fisherman. I can show you pictures as good, or better, from virtually every Middle Grounds trip from many years past. The April 6 trip was very average. I have been fishing the Florida Middle Grounds for over thirty years. Fishing the Grounds defies the imagination. 
Shorter run: Great! Have fished from 70 to 225 feet, all day, all night, etc. Simply put, the Grounds are the best of the best! Sorry, but the 'much shorter run' areas just do not hold the amount of fish as does the Florida Middle Grounds. 
RED SNAPPER: Agreed on the size of the ARS. The American red snapper, a very aggressive predator that, for the sake of other species-and themselves- must be controlled. Sorry, but a 40 day season just does not cut it. Bob H.


----------



## lastcast

Good report Bob. As you can see by your posts if there is a thought that you are selling or advertising you'll get picked at. Like I said before, keep posting. Thanks for the report, will be looking for your articles.


----------



## BigSlick

I've been dreaming of a middle grounds trip since my friend showed me his pics ten years ago. Someday.....


----------



## Harbison

Once again, in no way am I advertising for anyone. I am simply reporting on one of my many trips to the Florida Middle Grounds. 
BigStick: Sir, it would be a real honor to have you fishing next to me on the Florida Fisherman. My camera is always ready. Would like nothing better than to show your friend that you too can catch Middle Grounds fish. Bob H.


----------



## Snatch it

Nice!!!


----------



## Ultralite

what a way to fish! thanks for the report and pictures...always good to see what the rest of Florida is catching...


----------



## deersniper270

Nice report Bob! Can't wait to get on the water again!


----------



## Harbison

:thumbup:
Really glad that you guys like my reports. I put everything I have into them. Will be leaving for a 39 hour trip to the Middle Grounds this weekend. Will provide a full report with pictures & video. Gosh! I like this stuff. 
deersniper270, sir, I too hope you, "get on the water again" very soon. Be sure to give us full reports with plenty of pictures. I have over 20 overnight Middle Grounds trips, Florida Fisherman, booked for 2012. If any of the sportsmen/women from the Pensacola area visit Madeira Beach, it would be an honor to fish with you. Bob H.


----------



## 192

I grew up in St Pete and have fished on the "Florida Fisherman II" on a few occasions. Very good crew and we always did well. For a head boat, this one is hard to beat.

Mike


----------



## Harbison

Sir, we probably fished together. I must concur with everything you say. I see it trip after trip, year after year. I will be leaving Friday afternoon for a 39 hour trip to the Grounds. The only thing that would make it better would be if you, and other fine forum sportsmen/women, could join us. Bob H.


----------



## CootCommander

Good report Bob! My fiance's uncle lives in St Pete and I can't wait to shoot some fish down there this summer. 


It is a long haul, but from I've seen and heard its certainly worth the trip.


----------



## Harbison

The Middle Grounds defies the imagination. Please let us know how you do, and, if possible, join me on the Florida Fisherman. AC bunks make the long hall not too bad, not bad at all! Bob H.


----------



## k-p

Bob, read your article on Florida Sportsman and sounds like your trip is a hoot! Would love to swing down that way and join you one of these days for a experience. What's the best way to find some pinfish or other live bait when we get down there? Is there a safe place to set a trap around the boat?


----------



## Harbison

These trips defy the imagination. Pin fish can be bought at the Marina, or caught at the dock. Saw people catching them all over the place lasts Friday afternoon. Squid or small pieces of shrimp work very well. Don't know too much about traps. Don't think I would leave one overnight. 
Be sure & check out my report from 4/20. Offshore our of area section. (Nice catch, good friends, gourmet food) 
Any questions, please do not hesitate to ask. I will help in any way I can.
Bob 
[email protected]


----------



## GAFisher

*Middle Grounds*

I thank you for your posts. I too have always dreamed of making the Middle Grounds trip and am finally putting it together with some old Navy shipmates; we get to fish this time instead of work. Where can I find information on your trips, dates, and costs?


----------

